# Which part is my thyroid?



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I google image searched goiter and of course I get images of people from third world countries that have thyroids the size of pineapples. Is this a goiter, or do I just have a really huge voice box?

Side view
http://i45.tinypic.com/103bfie.jpg

Front view
http://i47.tinypic.com/104rnnn.jpg

Head is tilted back in both views.

Where does my thyroid sit in these? Female, 24, so no Adam's apple but I will say I'm starting to become self-conscious about this


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, those pineapple pics can be pretty frightening. I can tell much from the front view pic, but the side view pic makes me think goiter (not voicebox). Can you take a pic without your head tilted back?

When I had my thyroid (and visible nodule, softish), I could see it JUST BARELY above where those two bones (collarbones?) kind of poke out a little where chest turns into neck, if that makes sense. Immediately above where that was is my voicebox (which is hard). Don't know if that helps.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like thyroid to me. If you haven't already shown this to your PCP, make an appointment. They will palpate and decide if you need an ultrasound. When/how did you notice it? Any history of thyroid problems?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alliebeth88 said:


> I google image searched goiter and of course I get images of people from third world countries that have thyroids the size of pineapples. Is this a goiter, or do I just have a really huge voice box?
> 
> Side view
> http://i45.tinypic.com/103bfie.jpg
> ...


It sure looks like a goiter to me!! Sad, but true!!

Have you talked to your doctor about this?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

That's exactly how mine looked when hyper and hypo.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

BTW large voice box will produce deep powerfull voice (like female tenor)


----------

